# Top 5 Bass Fishing Destinations for Utah.



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm getting anxious and starting to plan my bass fishing trips for the year. Here's a link to my blog on my vote for the: Top 5 bass fishing destinations in Utah.

Curious as to what everyone else feels are the top 5 Largemouth and Smallmouth bass fisheries are in the state?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hard to disagree with your top 5 for consistency in size and numbers. 

There are a few other sleepers to consider:

New Castle
Enterprise Reservoirs
Utah Lake

I've always preferred catching trout, but the more I catch bass - the more I like. Especially those smallies…


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

good top 5. I would've axed the gorge and put pineview in there instead. BIG smallies and nice largies! oh and a chance at a muskie!


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd give bottle hollow an honorable mention.


----------



## RHansen (Feb 8, 2011)

Good 5, I agree that Utah Lake is a close contender. Some huge largemouth if you know where to catch them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have a favorite spot... why would you post it and increase the pressure. Can't think of one positive thing that comes from MORE people fishing any of my favorite fishing spots. Read a bunch of stuff on BFT by the OP while doing a little research on OOS smallies.... wasn't impressed. This guy is like the TDT of Idaho from what I've read. Only thing missing is ten foot tall hairdos.


----------

